# AngelFins in the GTA on Sunday March 10th



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Our next trip to the GTA will be on Sunday March 10th. 
Below is the list of stops we will be making:


9:45 a.m Carpool parking lot - 401 and Regional Road 25 (Milton)
 10:15 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
 11:00 a.m. Future Shop (parking lot near Pet Value) - Weston Rd and highway 401
 11:45 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
 12:30 p.m. Swiss Chalet - Whites Rd and highway 401 (Pickering)
 1:00 p.m. Whitby Mall - Thickson Rd S and Dundas St E (Whitby)

See our website angelfins.ca for current list of products we carry. 
You can submit your order via PM, email or our website.

New products:

Cholla wood 
Salty Shrimp Softwater Mineral GH+ 
Salty Shrimp Easy Filter Powder 
Salty Shrimp Black Water Powder 
Easy Life Voogle First Aid for Fish
Dennerle CO2 Check Valve
Seachem Discus Trace


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Fluval Ebi Shrimp Habitat is now for sale for a great price of $57.52.


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

Any plans for you guys to be at the HDAS auction again this year - March 23?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, we would have to clone ourselves. We will be vendors in Ottawa at the Aquamania that weekend.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Please submit your order by 12 p.m. Saturday. Unfortunately, we can no longer take last minute requests. 
Don't forget to spring forward on Saturday!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*DONT forget the time change before bed tonight. *

*'Spring Forward' One Hour before, Sunday March 10 @ 2am*


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you, Angelfins, for getting my order processed & ready for P/U in short notice. I appreciate it. 

Also, thank you Paul Y2KGT for the advice on my africans and for the meds.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry that we did not have enough time to chat. We were a bit overwhelmed by everybody showing up at the same time.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> Sorry that we did not have enough time to chat. We were a bit overwhelmed by everybody showing up at the same time.


No apology necessary! You did a great job!

You're on the ball. Your prices are great and you're nice to do business with.

By the way, I love your website. It's clean and easy to navigate.

Thanks again, Scott


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> No apology necessary! You did a great job!
> 
> You're on the ball. Your prices are great and you're nice to do business with.
> 
> ...


I agre with Scott. It was like a fishkeeping reunion. It was nice to see and talk to a few of the members from this forum.

Keep up the great work Jarmila.
--
Paul


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with all comments. I myself have used angelfins many times.

Website: very easy to use, clean and clutter free, very awesome prices (OUTSTANDING) and best of all.. all links work and the cart and so forth works perfectly.

They are both very great people to work with, talk with and their customer service part of the business is EXCELLENT. 

Best of all, their foods are packaged with their own labels and bags and you get an itemized invoice with everything you bought... Very very professional.

I've recommended you guys to lots of people in durham and i'm soooo glad you are making trips out to the Durham region. Once more people become aware i'm sure you will add it to your route permanently...

I've also ordered AND HAD the products shipped. They came quickly and in perfect condition. Well packed and everything accounted for.

Nice to see such a professional distributor of aquarium products.

Also congrats on the news you mentioned to me when we chatted. ;-)

sheldon


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Also gonna have to pump up the ole angelfins. Aside from the amazing prices and service, i bought 7 koi angelfish (loonie or bigger) the things are the size of the palm of my hand. Just massive great angels, happy healthy and thank's to a no show, now in a group of 7 instead of 2 swimming around my tank as we speak. 

Will be placing another mail order sooner than later. Can't beat their prices on pretty much anything. Also if they don't have something in stock... ask..... They seem to be able to get anything you'd ever want and again cheaper than anywhere else. If you order 2 items it pays for the shipping due to the savings on the products. Also packaging is perfect for mail order, no damage and all items as stated


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

Missed the chance while you were in mississauga, I am interested in cholla wood and the Fluval shrimp combo, it is almost identical to the Fluval Plant at PJs but geared towards shrimp keepers. When are you next in town???


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for all the nice comments. It's comments like those that keep us driving forward. We appreciate it.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

prolific8 said:


> Missed the chance while you were in mississauga, I am interested in cholla wood and the Fluval shrimp combo, it is almost identical to the Fluval Plant at PJs but geared towards shrimp keepers. When are you next in town???


Our next trip to the GTA will be on April the 13th, this time we will be heading to Newmarket, so unfortunately, we will not be able to go to Whitby (sorry Spicolli and fish_luva) but we will be in Ajax the week before (April 7th) for the Durham Aquariama. See our website: angelfins.ca for more details.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

jarmilca said:


> Our next trip to the GTA will be on April the 13th, this time we will be heading to Newmarket, so unfortunately, we will not be able to go to Whitby (sorry Spicolli and fish_luva) but we will be in Ajax the week before (April 7th) for the Durham Aquariama. See our website: angelfins.ca for more details.


Hi, since you're heading to Newmarket, will you consider a stop in Markham for Aprial 13th's trip?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

randy said:


> Hi, since you're heading to Newmarket, will you consider a stop in Markham for Aprial 13th's trip?


We will have time to make a stop in Markham. 
So, we will be adding following stop you our GTA run on April 13th:
12:30 p.m. Home Outfitters (under the large sign for the plaza) highway 404 and highway 7


----------

